# 1975 cadillac juiced?



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I just bought a 1975 cadillac coupe deville today so I could resell it online... Well I fell in love with the car and am wondering if anybody has any pics of 75 lacs juiced? My heart is with Lowriders but I can't decide if this car would look as good lowrider style as I think. Post pics of any you might have. By the way I've already seen snoop dogs caddy


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Forgot the damn pics!







































































In case your wondering... Yes I'm getting rid of those damn horns!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 27 2009, 08:15 PM~15800791
> *Forgot the damn pics!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT JACK LOWRIDE THAT SHIT


----------



## my83caddy (Nov 11, 2008)

the horns r sweet lol


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

dont throw those horns they bad ass


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

lol I'm gonna sell em. Heres another interior pic.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

snoop had a badas green 1 lifted


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 27 2009, 09:11 PM~15801866
> *snoop had a badas green 1 lifted
> *


Yeah I seen that one. I think it's actually a 74. I like the set up on it but I hate the paint... And powder coated rims make me wanna puke! :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15802016
> *Yeah I seen that one. I think it's actually a 74. I like the set up on it but I hate the paint... And powder coated rims make me wanna puke!  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: That car is PIMP!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 28 2009, 08:56 AM~15804717
> *:angry: That car is PIMP!
> *


Just my personal opinion. I just really hate powder coated spokes. I've never seen a car that I thought looked better off with them. When they first started getting popular I just couldn't understand it. I thought they were just like donks... an ugly fad that would go away... But unfortunately for me, they are here to stay :uh:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 05:28 PM~15807417
> *Just my personal opinion. I just really hate powder coated spokes. I've never seen a car that I thought looked better off with them. When they first started getting popular I just couldn't understand it. I thought they were just like donks... an ugly fad that would go away... But unfortunately for me, they are here to stay :uh:
> *


YEA I HEAR HOMIE ON THE POWDER COAT IM NOT A BIG FAN OF IT BUT THATS JUST ME ! BUT THAT CADDIE GOING TO BE TIGHT WHEN YOUR DONE THERES SOME OUT HERE IN LOWRIDER LAND MATTER OF FACT LRM HAD CARLOS SANTANAS 75 OR 76 COUPE LO LO IN THE MAG YEARS AGO IT WAS AT A SHOW


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2009, 09:52 AM~15805018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! Do you have any more pics of that cadillac.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 06:38 PM~15807477
> *Hell yeah! Do you have any more pics of that cadillac.
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Do they make the castle grilled for them?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Hell yeah! Do you know what size cylinders he's running? I want mine to lay as low as possible. what would be the best size cylinders to use? I don't want the all same size cylinders because I want the back to be higher than the front when raised.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 07:21 PM~15807733
> *Hell yeah! Do you know what size cylinders he's running? I want mine to lay as low as possible. what would be the best size cylinders to use? I don't want the all same size cylinders because I want the back to be higher than the front when raised.
> *


do 12 n the back and 10 in the front


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 07:21 PM~15807733
> *Hell yeah! Do you know what size cylinders he's running? I want mine to lay as low as possible. what would be the best size cylinders to use? I don't want the all same size cylinders because I want the back to be higher than the front when raised.
> *


It has 8's in the front with the a-arms extended 1/2 inch. The back had 12's at first but wouldn't lay cause they hit the rear deck. It has 10's now. The back suspension sucks ass on these cars. I had to drop the top trailing arm mounts down 3 inches and the made adjustable upper trailing arms and adjusted them out about a half inch. Factory the pinion angle points down no matter where you have it sitting.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

You know what size springs also? That car would lay tough as fuck with a 3" stock floor body drop... But I wouldn't do that.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 06:28 PM~15807417
> *Just my personal opinion. I just really hate powder coated spokes. I've never seen a car that I thought looked better off with them. When they first started getting popular I just couldn't understand it. I thought they were just like donks... an ugly fad that would go away... But unfortunately for me, they are here to stay :uh:
> *


I like all chrome myself,I was saying the car is PIMP,not a fan of powdercoat anymore,played out is the term.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 07:26 PM~15807754
> *do 12 n the back and 10 in the front
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 28 2009, 06:35 PM~15807807
> *I like all chrome myself,I was saying the car is PIMP,not a fan of powdercoat anymore,played out is the term.
> *


I really wanna see that shit just dissapear from the lowriding game. The powder coated spokes on that 61 don't look all that bad though.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 06:21 PM~15807732
> *Do they make the castle grilled for them?
> *


My bad didn't even see your question. I don't know. Some company might. I gotta admit, I hate how you can't chrome the stock grille.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 28 2009, 07:37 PM~15807816
> *:uh:
> *


:|


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 07:31 PM~15807788
> *You know what size springs also? That car would lay tough as fuck with a 3" stock floor body drop... But I wouldn't do that.
> *


It has 1 ton truck coils in the front and the factory front coils in the back with 2 pumps and 6 batteries. It will go lower in the back if the exaust wasn't on the ground. :biggrin: There is still a couple of inches between the rearend and the frame.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 06:41 PM~15807848
> *My bad didn't even see your question. I don't know. Some company might. I gotta admit, I hate how you can't chrome the stock grille.
> *


THERS SOME PLACES THAT CAN CHROME THAT GRILL , PLASTIC OR METAL ,GET A HEMMINGS MOTOR GUIDE THERES A LOT OF CHROMERS IN THERE ,PLUS THERES SOME PLACES IN TX THAT WILL MAKE YOU CADDIE CHROME NOSE & GRILL BUT YOURS WOULD HAVE TO BE A 2 PC TOP NOSE OR CAP & GRILL MY LIL BRO HAS A SLAB BUICK DROP TOP RIVI WITH A CUSTOM MADE GRILL OUT OF TEXAS ITS TIGHT


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I wonder if any places could make a grill out of molded metal for you?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2009, 06:42 PM~15807853
> *It will go lower in the back if the exaust wasn't on the ground. :biggrin:  There is still a couple of inches between the rearend and the frame.
> *


 Mine might lay a lil lower because my exaust doesn't hang down that low. A fender tuck in the front wheels would be nice too.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2009, 06:09 PM~15807658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats dope you build some cool rides.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 28 2009, 10:11 PM~15809667
> *thats dope you build some cool rides.
> *


I like how perfect the wheel alignment is. I don't like that "bull dog" look iin some lowrider front wheels.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I forgot to ask... Those are 14's on that lac right?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 29 2009, 12:15 AM~15810175
> *I forgot to ask... Those are 14's on that lac right?
> *


14X6's on the back. Daytons and Zeniths are the only ones that will fit with the skirts. The cheaper wheels have less back spacing and will rub the skirt.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Im glad I know that now! He didn't trim that strip in the fender? If thats the case can your homeboy hit side action without the fenders rubbing?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 12:22 AM~15802016
> *Yeah I seen that one. I think it's actually a 74. I like the set up on it but I hate the paint... And powder coated rims make me wanna puke!  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


shit thats sick as fuck


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 29 2009, 08:57 AM~15811762
> *shit thats sick as fuck
> *


Yeah it's sick alright lol :barf:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 29 2009, 06:16 AM~15811404
> *14X6's on the back. Daytons and Zeniths are the only ones that will fit with the skirts. The cheaper wheels have less back spacing and will rub the skirt.
> *


Are you sure those are the only ones? Is there a major offset difference with those brand wheels? I ask because I have seen other companies sell 14x6 wheels. What brand rims are on that cadillac?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 28 2009, 08:58 PM~15808459
> *Mine might lay a lil lower because my exaust doesn't hang down that low. A fender tuck in the front wheels would be nice too.
> *


His exaust is as high as it can go. It is touching the tranny crossmember. You can't go any lower in the front, the crossmember is like 1/4 off the ground.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 29 2009, 05:49 PM~15814454
> *Are you sure those are the only ones? Is there a major offset difference with those brand wheels? I ask because I have seen other companies sell 14x6 wheels. What brand rims are on that cadillac?
> *


They are Daytons and just barely clear the skirt. He doesn't have side to side but I think it would knock the skirt off if you did it. The cheaper wires have like 1/4 less back spacing.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 29 2009, 05:09 PM~15814577
> *They are Daytons and just barely clear the skirt. He doesn't have side to side but I think it would knock the skirt off if you did it. The cheaper wires have like 1/4 less back spacing.
> *


 But then again mine is a coupe and not a four door like his. maybe they are a little different. Im sure theres come way you could modify the skirt. As you can see, people are tucking all kinds of shit in these skirts. The first two in this pic are 75 coupes and that last one is a 1976... with 14x7 crown wheels.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 29 2009, 06:02 PM~15814937
> *But then again mine is a coupe and not a four door like his. maybe they are a little different. Im sure theres come way you could modify the skirt.  As you can see, people are tucking all kinds of shit in these skirts. The first two in this pic are 75 coupes and that last one is a 1976... with 14x7 crown wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think any of those big rims are reverse offset. and the bolt ons must have a slightly diff spacing. china 13's will even scrape some times on a caddy with out skirts.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

IVE GOT 14S ON MY 79 ,4 DOOR DEVILLE AND THEY WILL RUB THE BACK WHEN SITTING LOW & IT DOES NOT HAVE SKIRTS SOME GUYS NARROW THE REAR ENDS TO MAKE THEM FIT ON IMPALAS & CADDIES WITH SKIRTS .


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Nov 29 2009, 06:17 PM~15815055
> *IVE GOT 14S ON MY 79 ,4 DOOR DEVILLE AND THEY WILL RUB THE BACK WHEN SITTING LOW & IT DOES NOT HAVE SKIRTS SOME GUYS NARROW THE REAR ENDS TO MAKE THEM FIT ON IMPALAS & CADDIES WITH SKIRTS .
> *


What brand wheels do you have? I bet that narrowing shit costs some money if you don't know how to do it!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

THERE OLD SCHOOL LA WIRES IVE HAD THEM 10 YRS ,AND YES IT CAN COST ON THE REAR END BUT I THINK A FORD 9 INCH MIGHT WORK IT MIGHT BE SHORTER BUT I MIGHT BE WROUNG , NOW SOME OLD SCHOOL TRU- RAYS WOULD SET THAT CADDIE OFF , OR SOME 30 SPOKE CRAIGS BACK IN THE DAY THATS HOW THEY USE TO ROLL , OR SOME SUPREMES , SUMMIT CARRYS THEM NEW 129.00 A RIM , I THOUGHT PUTTING SOME ON MY 68 CHEVY WHEN ITS DONE , THERES A BIG SUMMITT AROUND THE BLOCK FROM ME HERE IN GA , BUT CHECK OUT THOSE TRU- RAYS IN THE WHEELS & TIRES SECTION ON HERE


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya'll got to bear with me. Even though I know the basics of hydros, this will be my first car to juice so I have plenty of questions. What do you think is a reasonable price to have an axle shortened for?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres a how to article I found - http://www.carcraft.com/howto/ccrp_0801_re...s/photo_13.html


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 29 2009, 07:54 PM~15815405
> *Ya'll got to bear with me. Even though I know the basics of hydros, this will be my first car to juice so I have plenty of questions. What do you think is a reasonable price to have an axle shortened for?
> *


You would have to get smaller drums if you narrow it. I have never seen that rearend in any other car. Its huge.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 29 2009, 06:59 PM~15815442
> *You would have to get smaller drums if you narrow it. I have never seen that rearend in any other car. Its huge.
> *


were talkin about just the axle itself?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 29 2009, 08:02 PM~15815470
> *were talkin about just the axle itself?
> *


The drum is about 1/2 an inch from the frame now. You shorten it the dru will hit the frame.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

So thats why you would put the smaller drums on there?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just ride locked up. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

lol You'll bust ball joints all the time and get pulled over every two seconds.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I took a good look at the title this morning and it turns out it's actually a 76.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

How much do you guys think a decent price would be for a simple single pump black magic set up, frame wrap and hardlines.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 30 2009, 10:05 PM~15827849
> *How much do you guys think a decent price would be for a simple single pump black magic set up, frame wrap and hardlines.
> *


you dont need a full wrap for what you want to do. I would just do a partial


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2009, 04:18 PM~15836314
> *you dont need a full wrap for what you want to do. I would just do a partial
> *


I just can't help but wonder if the skirts will be a problem with side to side motion because those skirts MAKE that car. Without them, the car looks funny. I've decided I just want a simple fbss, pancake, and seesaw set up. No three wheeling simply because I don't like the idea of doing it with this car because of the size and weight of the V8 500 engine.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if you scared go to church :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 2 2009, 09:30 AM~15844150
> *if you scared go to church :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Nov 28 2009, 06:38 PM~15807476
> *YEA I HEAR HOMIE ON THE POWDER COAT IM NOT A BIG FAN OF IT BUT THATS JUST ME ! BUT THAT CADDIE GOING TO BE TIGHT WHEN YOUR DONE THERES SOME OUT HERE IN LOWRIDER  LAND MATTER OF FACT LRM HAD CARLOS SANTANAS 75 OR 76 COUPE LO LO IN THE MAG YEARS AGO IT WAS AT A SHOW
> *


they look tight in moderation. not the full dish though. one section of the dish, and the spokes maybe. or just the spokes, or just the nipples. but more color than chrome, they dont look right.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

@ 2:07


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 3 2009, 08:16 AM~15857025
> *they look tight in moderation. not the full dish though. one section of the dish, and the spokes maybe. or just the spokes, or just the nipples. but more color than chrome, they dont look right.
> *


I agree!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 2 2009, 09:30 AM~15844150
> *if you scared go to church :biggrin:
> *


lol Im not scared. It's just that my car weighs 5,000 lbs! This isn't some 1 1/2 ton 64 impala! This is one HEAVY car. So three wheeling is not even an option. I would love to... but I'd rather not.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

*DO IT!* No 3 wheelin! :nono:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 AM~15858115
> *DO IT!
> *


lol. I've seen people mess up their cylinders hitting 3 wheel in 60's model impala's... My car is twice as heavy as those cars :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 2 2009, 10:30 AM~15844150
> *if you scared go to church :biggrin:
> *


LOL ***** We aint scared. Just cautious. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2009, 10:39 AM~15858233
> *LOL ***** We aint scared. Just cautious. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOOOK AT THIS CADI ON HYDROS LAYS HARD TOO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo6hufbTQko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwGqUExIq0


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 01:01 PM~15859909
> *LOOOK AT THIS CADI ON HYDROS LAYS HARD TOO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo6hufbTQko  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwGqUExIq0
> *


That's a nice 68 lac. I've seen that one before. Check out this one.


I tried to get a 65-68 cadillac but never could. I could never lowride those cars though. To me, they have to bagged on either 22" rims or bags :cheesy: I love the lowrider look better on the 75-83 lacs.














































[


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that flat black is murder!!!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> . To me, they have to bagged on either 22" rims or bags :cheesy: I meant bagged on 22's or white walls


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice ride man im building an 75 2dr myself too uffin: uffin:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

she's a keep her.:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

my 76 coupe has 14x7s i jus modded the skirts but no juice on my ride


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 3 2010, 05:18 AM~16168185
> *my 76 coupe has 14x7s i jus modded the skirts but no juice on my ride
> *


Can you post pics? Are you juicing it?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 3 2010, 11:07 AM~16169073
> *Can you post pics? Are you juicing it?
> *


im not sure i dont have the wheels on it as im getting ready to paint :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 3 2010, 10:12 AM~16169101
> *im not sure i dont have the wheels on it as im getting ready to paint :biggrin:
> *


Oh your not sure how to post pics? Are you painting it yourself? What color are you going with. I sure wanna see it on them 13"s Thats pretty bold.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I haad a daily driver 75 2dr coupe with 2 pumps and 6 batts. I didn't have to do any of the rear suspension changes that the other guy did. True, no matter what height I was at, the pinion seemed to allways face down, but it never vibrated or ate up u joints so fuck it. I would drive it 2 hours on highway with no problem. I used some old ass 3 tons from reds up front and the stock front coils cut for back. It rode great, put you to sleep. still ran shocks in back too, just be carefull not to overlock and rip em. I wouldn't recommend the rear springs like I did, cause they are so soft, they can slip past lip of cup. As far as skirts, I ran 14x6 chinas and trimmed the lock mech. on the skirt. I might have welded tab on skirt and bolted on at "pivot points", don't remember. The white wall part of the tire would just barely rub at certain heights, not bad though. Car had 4 dumps but I never tried side to side.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

14s not 13s yes im painting it color is white


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 3 2010, 01:09 PM~16170280
> *I haad a daily driver 75 2dr coupe with 2 pumps and 6 batts.  I didn't have to do any of the rear suspension changes that the other guy did.  True, no matter what height I was at, the pinion seemed to allways face down, but it never vibrated or ate up u joints so fuck it.  I would drive it 2 hours on highway with no problem. I used some old ass 3 tons from reds up front and the stock front coils cut for back.  It rode great, put you to sleep. still ran shocks in back too, just be carefull not to overlock and rip em. I wouldn't recommend the rear springs like I did, cause they are so soft, they can slip past lip of cup.  As far as skirts, I ran 14x6 chinas and trimmed the lock mech. on the skirt.  I might have welded tab on skirt and bolted on at "pivot points", don't remember. The white wall part of the tire would just barely rub at certain heights, not bad though. Car had 4 dumps but I never tried side to side.
> *


Damn sounds nice. Got any pics of that beast?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I think i might have 1 or 2, gotta look. Oh yeah, if your gunna cut it, leave the front springs taller for the first couple weeks. that 500 is a heavy bitch and the springs will settle.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Dec 2 2009, 01:13 AM~15841405
> *I just can't help but wonder if the skirts will be a problem with side to side motion because those skirts MAKE that car. Without them, the car looks funny. I've decided I just want a simple fbss, pancake, and seesaw set up. No three wheeling simply because I don't like the idea of doing it with this car because of the size and weight of the V8 500 engine.
> *










:0 :cheesy:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 3 2010, 02:27 PM~16170431
> *14s not 13s yes im painting it color is white
> *


all body work done on mine blocked ready to paint had seats redone with carpet about a year ago rust free az car will sell for 2500 my loss i need cash have to many cars and no were to put em


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the offer but I would never really think to buy a car from someone already juiced... Plus its a four door...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

my car is a 2 door coupe and its not juiced


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 3 2010, 07:38 PM~16173732
> *my car is a 2 door coupe and its not juiced
> *


No I was talking to low4life68lac


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Show you some pic soon


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Took this pic couple weeks ago with cell phone. I sold it a couple years ago, it used to be grey with red guts, dude painted it the color you see now. If you look close, theres ghost flames on it. :dunno:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks. Serves as inspiration for me. I'm saving up for hydros now


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

That caddy sittin right :cheesy:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 13 2010, 01:45 PM~16602094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2009, 06:27 PM~15807759
> *It has 8's in the front with the a-arms extended 1/2 inch. The back had 12's at first but wouldn't lay cause they hit the rear deck.  It has 10's now.  The back suspension sucks ass on these cars.  I had to drop the top trailing arm mounts down 3 inches and the made adjustable upper trailing arms and adjusted them out about a half inch.  Factory the pinion angle points down no matter where you have it sitting.
> *


Are they the stock a-arms? If not what year and make you get them off of. That is my next mission to do a front end swap to get more lift in the front..

The front and back suspension in these cars are frustrating and not for a begginer, like myself.. lo

I'm really likin the look.. Go on to my Project (on my sig) if you get a sec and give me some tips and advice that is if you would like to share.. lol

Newer pic, but car was very dirty..









Older pic









I'm 3wheelin with no issues, frame will get molded but thats down the road,, however I do have a bridge...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 15 2010, 05:17 PM~16898412
> *Are they the stock a-arms?  If not what year and make you get them off of.  That is my next mission to do a front end swap to get more lift in the front..
> 
> The front and back suspension in these cars are frustrating and not for a begginer, like myself.. lo
> ...


Yes I just extended the factory arms at the bushing. You could cap off the top to make them stronger.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 28 2010, 03:26 PM~18165810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this caddy?


----------

